# Current ride



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Time I shared a pic of my latest ride--this is a CT-1 (titanium center triangle and a carbon fork and rear triangle). 

It was another eBay purchase--at about 1/4 retail for the frame from a team that had switched sponsors and the parts are mainly from the blue Colnago Tecnos posted somewhere else in this thread that I sold (I decided it was a hair too long on the top tube, although I miss it.)

Great comfortable ride--very light by my standards--I can't imagine these C50s and such that are getting down to the 16-17 pound range!

I still have not quite got it dialed in for me--probably need to flip the stem and/or go shorter, but too little time to play with the bike and also ride this summer.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

paredown said:


> Time I shared a pic of my latest ride--this is a CT-1 (titanium center triangle and a carbon fork and rear triangle).
> 
> It was another eBay purchase--at about 1/4 retail for the frame from a team that had switched sponsors and the parts are mainly from the blue Colnago Tecnos posted somewhere else in this thread that I sold (I decided it was a hair too long on the top tube, although I miss it.)
> 
> ...


Looks like this frame is on the small side for you.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Possibly...

Back in the day I was riding 60 c-t-c cm frames, but they were mostly built undersquare with a 57 cm top tube. Suited me fine...

The Tecnos was one of the Freuler frames with the extended seat tube and head tube--nominally a 63 cm measured Colnago style, but the seat tube was 58.5 cm c-t-c. But the top tube was also 58.5, so a little long even with a 110cm stem.

This is a Colnago 59cm, so 57 cm c-t-c, and the top tube is 56.5. And the fork was already cut so I had to work with what was there...With the Deda 120cm (6 deg?) stem flipped it puts me a little to low & normally I would add a spacer to bring me up a little, but that wasn't an option. Flipped the other way as it is now looks a little ugly, but also doesn't seem to be quite right

I'd like to try a Colnago in a classic geometry that is a 60 cm (58 cm c-t-c) & that would get me a slightly longer top tube and head tube.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

If I can see right your seat is set as backward as it can go?
:idea: Maybe cheap solution to your problem would be to get seatback post and another 1" (with longer steerer) Colnago fork. I think you won't have problem finding spare fork on ebay.
Shorter top tube might even work for you now...with years we tend to be less flexible :cryin:


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

BTW...great looking bike....but please change bar tape


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

smokva said:


> BTW...great looking bike....but please change bar tape


Ditto...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I love my bar tape--Cinelli and very '80s! And cheap to boot!!!

Seat is all the way back--don't remember setting it up like that--I may try moving it forward a little.

BTW, thanks for the compliment--I think the paint scheme is one they offered to sponsored teams--I saw one other like it on the RA Cycles web site...

I've got another bike in progress that is about a 57.5cm TT c-t-c and about 58.5 seat tube c-t-c. Once I get him on the road I'll have a better idea of fit...


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

Kudo's on the Colnago, here's mine....


----------

